# [solved] kein Kompilieren mehr möglich, GCC zerschossen? HI

## strangerthandreams

Hallo Leute.

Ich habe vor zwei Tagen versucht MythTV in Version 0.24 für meinen HTPC zu kompilieren sowie mit make install zu installieren. Die Version ist nicht im Portagetree, deshalb von der Homepage direkt geladen. Nunja, seitdem kann ich nichts mehr kompilieren. Ich habe versucht den GCC neu zu bauen, weil ich dachte, dass ich damit das Problem beseitige, aber er selbst meckert rum es fehlen GMP sowie MPFR.

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gmp-4.3.2/work/gmp-4.3.2/config.log

Ein revdep-rebuild kann auch nichts kompilieren lassen.

Wenn ich beispielsweise zlib-1.2.3-r1 kompilieren möchte, dann bindet er Header ein, die in diesem Directory nicht liegen:

```
 example.c:8:19: error: /usr/local/include/stdio.h: Permission denied
```

htpc ~ # emerge --info

gcc-config -l

```
 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.4.4 *
```

Mein letzter Versuch war jetzt ein frisches stage3 drüber zu bügeln, aber auch das half nichts. Dabei habe ich allerdings /etc ausgelassen und nicht überschrieben.

Kann mir da jemand helfen?

----------

## manuels

Hi,

kannst du mal alle Zeilen der emerge-Ausgabe sowie 

```
strace -f -e open emerge ...
```

 posten?

----------

## strangerthandreams

Solltest Du die emerge-Ausgabe von strace meinen, dann hier. Sonst musst Du mir sagen welche Du meinst.

htpc ~ # emerge strace

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/strace-4.5.20  USE="-aio -static" 493 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 493 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-util/strace-4.5.20

>>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/strace-4.5.20.tar.bz2'

--2010-12-05 14:44:53--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/strace-4.5.20.tar.bz2

Auflösen des Hostnamen »ipcop.home«.... 10.0.0.1

Verbindungsaufbau zu ipcop.home|10.0.0.1|:37888... verbunden.

Proxy Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 200 OK

Länge: 504078 (492K) [application/octet-stream]

In »»/usr/portage/distfiles/strace-4.5.20.tar.bz2«« speichern.

100%[===================================================================================================================================================================================================>] 504.078      795K/s   in 0,6s    

2010-12-05 14:44:54 (795 KB/s) - »»/usr/portage/distfiles/strace-4.5.20.tar.bz2«« gespeichert [504078/504078]

 * strace-4.5.20.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Package:    dev-util/strace-4.5.20

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: base-system@gentoo.org

 * USE:  elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

>>> cfg-update-1.8.2-r1: Checksum index is up-to-date ...                                                                                                                                                                                    

>>> Unpacking source...                                                                                                                                                                                                                      

>>> Unpacking strace-4.5.20.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/strace-4.5.20/work                                                                                                                                                          

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/strace-4.5.20/work                                                                                                                                                                          

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/strace-4.5.20/work/strace-4.5.20 ...                                                                                                                                                       

 * Applying strace-4.5.20-sparc.patch ...                                                                                                                                                                                             [ ok ] 

>>> Source prepared.                                                                                                                                                                                                                         

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/strace-4.5.20/work/strace-4.5.20 ...                                                                                                                                                     

 * econf: updating strace-4.5.20/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess                                                                                                                                                         

 * econf: updating strace-4.5.20/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub                                                                                                                                                             

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib                                               

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c                                                                                                                                                                                 

checking whether build environment is sane... yes                                                                                                                                                                                            

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p                                                                                                                                                                                         

checking for gawk... gawk                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes                                                                                                                                                                                                    

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no                                                                                                                                                                   

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu                                                                                                                                                                                              

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu                                                                                                                                                                                               

checking for supported operating system... linux

checking for supported architecture... i386

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking whether we are cross compiling... configure: error: in `/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/strace-4.5.20/work/strace-4.5.20':

configure: error: cannot run C compiled programs.

If you meant to cross compile, use `--host'.

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/strace-4.5.20/work/strace-4.5.20/config.log

 * ERROR: dev-util/strace-4.5.20 failed:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 2634:  Called _eapi2_src_configure

 *     ebuild.sh, line  648:  Called econf

 *     ebuild.sh, line  552:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-util/strace-4.5.20',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-util/strace-4.5.20'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/strace-4.5.20/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/strace-4.5.20/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/strace-4.5.20/work/strace-4.5.20'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-util/strace-4.5.20, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/strace-4.5.20/temp/build.log'
```

Die Ausgabe von strace kann ich nicht posten, da auf der Kiste nicht programmiert wird. strace ist dort nicht vorhanden.

/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/strace-4.5.20/work/strace-4.5.20/config.log

```
This file contains any messages produced by compilers while

running configure, to aid debugging if configure makes a mistake.

It was created by strace configure 4.5.20, which was

generated by GNU Autoconf 2.65.  Invocation command line was

  $ ./configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib

## --------- ##

## Platform. ##

## --------- ##

hostname = htpc

uname -m = i686

uname -r = 2.6.34-gentoo-r12

uname -s = Linux

uname -v = #3 SMP Sat Dec 4 01:28:53 CET 2010

/usr/bin/uname -p = AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 245e Processor

/bin/uname -X     = unknown

/bin/arch              = unknown

/usr/bin/arch -k       = unknown

/usr/convex/getsysinfo = unknown

/usr/bin/hostinfo      = unknown

/bin/machine           = unknown

/usr/bin/oslevel       = unknown

/bin/universe          = unknown

PATH: /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild-helpers

PATH: /usr/local/sbin

PATH: /usr/local/bin

PATH: /usr/sbin

PATH: /usr/bin

PATH: /sbin

PATH: /bin

PATH: /opt/bin

PATH: /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.4

## ----------- ##

## Core tests. ##

## ----------- ##

configure:2361: checking for a BSD-compatible install

configure:2429: result: /usr/bin/install -c

configure:2440: checking whether build environment is sane

configure:2490: result: yes

configure:2631: checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p

configure:2670: result: /bin/mkdir -p

configure:2683: checking for gawk

configure:2699: found /usr/bin/gawk

configure:2710: result: gawk

configure:2721: checking whether make sets $(MAKE)

configure:2743: result: yes

configure:2824: checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles

configure:2833: result: no

configure:2850: checking build system type

configure:2864: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu

configure:2884: checking host system type

configure:2897: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu

configure:2918: checking for supported operating system

configure:2963: result: linux

configure:2966: checking for supported architecture

configure:3095: result: i386

configure:3158: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:3174: found /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:3185: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:3454: checking for C compiler version

configure:3463: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc --version >&5

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc (Gentoo 4.4.4-r2 p1.2, pie-0.4.5) 4.4.4

Copyright (C) 2010 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO

warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

configure:3474: $? = 0

configure:3463: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -v >&5

Using built-in specs.

Target: i686-pc-linux-gnu

Configured with: /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.4.4-r2/work/gcc-4.4.4/configure --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.4 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/info --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/include/g++-v4 --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --disable-altivec --disable-fixed-point --without-ppl --without-cloog --enable-nls --without-included-gettext --with-system-zlib --disable-werror --enable-secureplt --disable-multilib --enable-libmudflap --disable-libssp --enable-libgomp --with-python-dir=/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/python --enable-checking=release --disable-libgcj --with-arch=i686 --enable-languages=c,c++,fortran --enable-shared --enable-threads=posix --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu --with-bugurl=http://bugs.gentoo.org/ --with-pkgversion='Gentoo 4.4.4-r2 p1.2, pie-0.4.5'

Thread model: posix

gcc version 4.4.4 (Gentoo 4.4.4-r2 p1.2, pie-0.4.5) 

configure:3474: $? = 0

configure:3463: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -V >&5

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: '-V' option must have argument

configure:3474: $? = 1

configure:3463: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -qversion >&5

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: unrecognized option '-qversion'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: no input files

configure:3474: $? = 1

configure:3494: checking whether the C compiler works

configure:3516: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=amdfam10 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed conftest.c  >&5

configure:3520: $? = 0

configure:3569: result: yes

configure:3572: checking for C compiler default output file name

configure:3574: result: a.out

configure:3580: checking for suffix of executables

configure:3587: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=amdfam10 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed conftest.c  >&5

configure:3591: $? = 0

configure:3613: result: 

configure:3635: checking whether we are cross compiling

configure:3643: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=amdfam10 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed conftest.c  >&5

conftest.c:13:19: error: /usr/local/include/stdio.h: Permission denied

conftest.c: In function 'main':

conftest.c:17: error: 'FILE' undeclared (first use in this function)

conftest.c:17: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

conftest.c:17: error: for each function it appears in.)

conftest.c:17: error: 'f' undeclared (first use in this function)

configure:3647: $? = 1

configure:3654: ./conftest

./configure: line 3656: ./conftest: No such file or directory

configure:3658: $? = 127

configure:3665: error: in `/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/strace-4.5.20/work/strace-4.5.20':

configure:3669: error: cannot run C compiled programs.

If you meant to cross compile, use `--host'.

See `config.log' for more details.

## ---------------- ##

## Cache variables. ##

## ---------------- ##

ac_cv_build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_CC_set=

ac_cv_env_CC_value=

ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_set=set

ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_value='-O2 -march=amdfam10 -pipe'

ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_set=set

ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_CPP_set=

ac_cv_env_CPP_value=

ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_set=set

ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_value='-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed'

ac_cv_env_LIBS_set=

ac_cv_env_LIBS_value=

ac_cv_env_build_alias_set=set

ac_cv_env_build_alias_value=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_host_alias_set=set

ac_cv_env_host_alias_value=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_target_alias_set=

ac_cv_env_target_alias_value=

ac_cv_header_libaio_h=no

ac_cv_host=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_path_install='/usr/bin/install -c'

ac_cv_path_mkdir=/bin/mkdir

ac_cv_prog_AWK=gawk

ac_cv_prog_CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

ac_cv_prog_make_make_set=yes

## ----------------- ##

## Output variables. ##

## ----------------- ##

ACLOCAL='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/strace-4.5.20/work/strace-4.5.20/missing --run aclocal-1.11'

AMDEPBACKSLASH=''

AMDEP_FALSE=''

AMDEP_TRUE=''

AMTAR='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/strace-4.5.20/work/strace-4.5.20/missing --run tar'

AUTOCONF='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/strace-4.5.20/work/strace-4.5.20/missing --run autoconf'

AUTOHEADER='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/strace-4.5.20/work/strace-4.5.20/missing --run autoheader'

AUTOMAKE='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/strace-4.5.20/work/strace-4.5.20/missing --run automake-1.11'

AWK='gawk'

CC='i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc'

CCDEPMODE=''

CFLAGS='-O2 -march=amdfam10 -pipe'

CPP=''

CPPFLAGS=''

CYGPATH_W='echo'

DEFS=''

DEPDIR=''

ECHO_C=''

ECHO_N='-n'

ECHO_T=''

EGREP=''

EXEEXT=''

FREEBSD_FALSE=''

FREEBSD_TRUE='#'

GREP=''

I386_FALSE='#'

I386_TRUE=''

INSTALL_DATA='${INSTALL} -m 644'

INSTALL_PROGRAM='${INSTALL}'

INSTALL_SCRIPT='${INSTALL}'

INSTALL_STRIP_PROGRAM='$(install_sh) -c -s'

LDFLAGS='-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed'

LIBOBJS=''

LIBS=''

LINUX_FALSE='#'

LINUX_TRUE=''

LTLIBOBJS=''

MAINT='#'

MAINTAINER_MODE_FALSE=''

MAINTAINER_MODE_TRUE='#'

MAKEINFO='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/strace-4.5.20/work/strace-4.5.20/missing --run makeinfo'

MKDIR_P='/bin/mkdir -p'

OBJEXT=''

PACKAGE='strace'

PACKAGE_BUGREPORT=''

PACKAGE_NAME='strace'

PACKAGE_STRING='strace 4.5.20'

PACKAGE_TARNAME='strace'

PACKAGE_URL=''

PACKAGE_VERSION='4.5.20'

PATH_SEPARATOR=':'

PERL=''

SET_MAKE=''

SHELL='/bin/sh'

STRIP=''

SUNOS4_FALSE=''

SUNOS4_TRUE='#'

SVR4_FALSE=''

SVR4_TRUE='#'

VERSION='4.5.20'

WARNFLAGS=''

X86_64_FALSE=''

X86_64_TRUE='#'

ac_ct_CC=''

am__EXEEXT_FALSE=''

am__EXEEXT_TRUE=''

am__fastdepCC_FALSE=''

am__fastdepCC_TRUE=''

am__include=''

am__isrc=''

am__leading_dot='.'

am__nodep=''

am__quote=''

am__tar='${AMTAR} chof - "$$tardir"'

am__untar='${AMTAR} xf -'

arch='i386'

bindir='${exec_prefix}/bin'

build='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

build_alias='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

build_cpu='i686'

build_os='linux-gnu'

build_vendor='pc'

datadir='/usr/share'

datarootdir='${prefix}/share'

docdir='${datarootdir}/doc/${PACKAGE_TARNAME}'

dvidir='${docdir}'

exec_prefix='NONE'

host='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

host_alias='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

host_cpu='i686'

host_os='linux-gnu'

host_vendor='pc'

htmldir='${docdir}'

includedir='${prefix}/include'

infodir='/usr/share/info'

install_sh='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/strace-4.5.20/work/strace-4.5.20/install-sh'

libdir='${exec_prefix}/lib'

libexecdir='${exec_prefix}/libexec'

localedir='${datarootdir}/locale'

localstatedir='/var/lib'

mandir='/usr/share/man'

mkdir_p='/bin/mkdir -p'

oldincludedir='/usr/include'

opsys='linux'

pdfdir='${docdir}'

prefix='/usr'

program_transform_name='s,x,x,'

psdir='${docdir}'

sbindir='${exec_prefix}/sbin'

sharedstatedir='${prefix}/com'

sysconfdir='/etc'

target_alias=''

## ----------- ##

## confdefs.h. ##

## ----------- ##

/* confdefs.h */

#define PACKAGE_NAME "strace"

#define PACKAGE_TARNAME "strace"

#define PACKAGE_VERSION "4.5.20"

#define PACKAGE_STRING "strace 4.5.20"

#define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT ""

#define PACKAGE_URL ""

#define PACKAGE "strace"

#define VERSION "4.5.20"

#define LINUX 1

#define I386 1

configure: exit 1

```

----------

## arfe

Schon mal das probiert: emerge sys-libs/glibc 

qfile /usr/include/stdio.h

sys-libs/glibc (/usr/include/stdio.h)

Aus mir nicht verständlichen Gründen sucht der configure die stdio.h (Header) an der falschen Stelle.

Was sagt ein denn ein: ls -la  /usr/local/include/stdio.h

----------

## Genone

Veschieb mal /usr/local/include irgendwo anders hin.

----------

## strangerthandreams

@arfe: Alles probiert, half nichts!

@Genone

Hmm das macht mich jetzt stutzig. Hab das wohlgemerkt leere Verzeichnis /usr/local/include verschoben und nun ist glibc frisch gebaut und der gcc rennt grad durch die CPU. Muss ich das verstehen?

----------

## Genone

Von der Fehlermeldung her würde ich sagen falsche Rechte irgendwo.

----------

